# Plant pics - PLEASE SEND ME SOME!!!!!



## Innes

OK I am collecting plant pics, please send me any pics you have, and if you don't have any, but it is easy for you to take some at your LFS or something - please do

here are some that Kev (Rosecityrhom) took

Kevs are great, unfortunalty he lost the names









but I want more like this, and of as mant species as possible, they will be put into the PFury plant section









all credit will be given


----------



## InSinUAsian

This has the potential to be a really good thrad. Give people, including myself a little backround into aquarium plants. Now if only I could keep that [email protected] things alive.









~Dj


----------



## Innes

Thanks for all of the responce from this post, I'm amazed at how helpfull you guys can actially be!!!!

*note the sarcasm


----------



## Zuri

Speaking of which, does anyone know of any plants that Ps "won't" eat? They've eaten my Fanworts and 2 of my Swords.


----------



## Outie

I've been dealing iwth the same problems, fish keep eating the plants, i guess its good for there diet though.


----------



## Innes

Thanks again for all the help









and try the toughest plants you can see or bushey ones like cabomba - it might work


----------



## USAFbOOst

Man, some badass plant pics in this thread.


----------



## garybusey

Yeah I got ALot of nice plants which I know nothing about. I'll post some plant pics tonight. Also for you P owner, a really good plant tricks is setting up a tub outside to grow plants in. Put one or 2 of the plant you want, wait and with the crazy sun they multiply like crazy. I have a 40G tub to do it in. I can use the plants for ALL my p tanks. It's awesome!


----------



## wrathofgeo

i can show u my new planted tank...


----------



## wrathofgeo

better pic of them, rearanged


----------



## wrathofgeo

and another...


----------



## J-MENACE

HEY I HAVE THE SAME PLANT YOU GOT WRATHOFGEO.THE ONE WITH THE ONE LEAF DIEING.
WHAT DO YOU PUT IN THE WATER TO KEEP IT HEALTHY.
AND HOW OFTEN DO THE LEAFS DIE IN THERE??
LET ME KNOW.


----------



## mantis

hygrophilia

20.00 java fern


----------



## StuartDanger

heres a full tank pic of my plants i got them mail order from greenline aquatics in the uk. excellent standard of plants and excellent price!!!!!


----------



## vinnycaz

nothing looks better than nice plants,,, the best thing to keep em green and alive is using a plant fertilizer!


----------



## VOYAGERXP

Plants in my tank.


----------



## fluidnyc




----------



## Skeelo

VOYAGERXP said:


> Plants in my tank.


 Here you go:










Just erase everything after the first ".jpg" and it will work.


----------



## evermore

Mantis: them some are some of the biggest java fern i have seen!! and really like that tree roots you have in there did you buy that or find it in the woods?


----------



## mantis

I was working at a house in the country, and found them when they were excavating.

Yea, java ferns are sweet, I was temted to get a $40.00 java, it was the size of a basketball, too big for my new tank though


----------



## Noble

COOL.

I wanted to do plants but the guy at the aquarium shop said I need tons of light to maintain.

But I want the natural oxygen proess to help P's and if they wanna bite em to help thier digestion then I want to give them that option.

Don't planst help keep NitAtres down?


----------



## mantis

new plants for one of the baby tanks


----------



## rbP NUT

MY OLD TANK B4 THE LEAK


----------



## mantis

just threw in some new plants, water wysteria[sp]


----------



## rbP NUT

my new tank


----------



## rbP NUT

im sure my ps are in there?


----------



## mantis

rbP NUT your new set up looks sweet


----------



## rbP NUT

nice one mantis.


----------



## Scooby

plant pics eh...


----------



## rbP NUT

yep, lots of them


----------



## slipx888

um well heres my tank, they r fake plants, but hey theres alot ofem


----------



## jah maan

sup guys... here have a look at my planted tank... i put up some pics in the picture forum asweel


----------



## chessie13

Does anyone know a plant that will actually flower?


----------



## jah maan

chessie13 said:


> Does anyone know a plant that will actually flower?


 http://www.aquabotanic.com
this might give you some good plants to read about im not absolutely shure but have a look.


----------



## mantis

jah maan, nice!

what is that grassy stuff on the bottom?


----------



## jah maan

mantis said:


> what is that grassy stuff on the bottom?


 those grassy stuff is this south east asian moss called java moss ... thats just its common name if you wanna look up on it just type that out in google pictures and you can get lots of information on them... they live in both sumerged and moist on the surface of rocks and so on this makes it really good if you have tarariums they dont require lots of light and co2 some people say they are slow growers but i think they are quite fast.... they also attach themselfs to drift wood but need some aid before they can sink their roots onto them


----------



## mantis

nice, thanks man


----------



## Guest

this is all ive got with plants....


----------



## Guest

opps, i lied...one more


----------



## HighOctane

Amazon Sword


----------



## phensway

not the best of pic....... but here is my planted tank....


----------



## Innes

more pics please


----------



## chiefkyle

2 of my java moss plants tangled together.


----------



## chiefkyle

Another Java Moss clump. (Note: The picture in my last post is of 2 plants together.) In reality each of the above plants look like this one.


----------



## nf9648

I want to do my tank like that, but I dont want to have to rearrange plants everytime I clean the gravel...


----------

